# Homemade Bongs



## AH!Charlie (Jan 16, 2009)

I looked around and didn't find this posted. But then again I'm I just smoked. 
So redirect me if I'm lost. lol
I've been away from home, and I don't like to travel with a pipe. 
So instead my brother and I, who doesn't even smoke, have been making smoking devices. Put on some good music, get out some tools and just do it, its fun.

So I figured I'd create this, or copy someone elses, thread to post and discuss your own home made apparatus' (Not sure the plural on that) Well here's one that I made recently.  


EDITED to remove offsite links
it protects both the members here and "Brock Sampson"... _Whoever_.. THAT fool might be

I made it out of a working out waterbottle. It looks kind alike something George Jetson would smoke and hits with awesomeness :]


----------



## kaotik (Jan 16, 2009)

cool man, but a couple things..
first you should up your photo's here.
and second (most importantly) you shouldn't have photo's incriminating yourself.. now sure you could say that it was just tobacco. but better to be safe eh?

unfortunatly i threw out my old homemade bongs.. used to make many when i was in school (got busted many times in shop class making pipes too.. fortunatly my shop teacher was a burn. i got a drillbit stuck in one once, and he just came over and said "you're gonna have to break your pipe and chisel that out" lol)
wish i would've kept a few.. had some elaborate ones (like my 6 chamber chubby bong) had a compact one i made from a film container too.
my best was my dual chamber hot and cold bong though.. but i just couldn't take it anymore. worked too well, you'd think you got nothing untill you exhaled.. then you were done. so i tossed them all. dumb


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to always have a gravity bong. Haven't smoked out of anything homemade except a joint in a long time though.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 16, 2009)

I smoke out of something similar to that from time to time. Whenever the girlfriend wnats to, as I would arther smoke a joint.

But I dunno if this was smart buddy. You hosted pictures outside the site, worse part is that you include a shot of your face, which leaves me wondering if you are even 18 at all. Not that I personally care, but I am sure others will get the same impression, and not take kindly too it.

Host your pics on here, and cut out the part with your face in it.
I dunno if I would be smoking out of an aluminum foil bowl, think of what kind of smoke you are taking into your lungs my friend.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that smoking out of aluminum foil can lead to Alzheimer's. At least it did in monkeys...just a little food for thought. I'm not 100% sure I'm remembering the article correctly .


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 16, 2009)

a Buddy and I way back in the day made one out of an Israeli Gas mask.... worked REALLY WELL!!!!!!...


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard many of tales, but I don't know which are actually factual. However it cannot be good for you. Get some alluminum foil, make a ball of it at one end, and make a slender part you can hold onto and put a ighter to it for a little bit. Not cool.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 16, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I thought I read somewhere that smoking out of aluminum foil can lead to Alzheimer's. At least it did in monkeys...just a little food for thought. I'm not 100% sure I'm remembering the article correctly .


lol ironic.. i've read marijuana helps with alzheimer's..
causing and preventing.. all with 1 toke


----------



## AH!Charlie (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry. I will make sure to upload the photos here.
My bad. 
And Yes, although you may not care, I am almost 21. I look young I know.
I grew a bear for a while to fight it, but that didnt help all that much. haha
Ive gotten stopped goin round the corner to a friends house at night, because I didnt look old enough. And I was high as can be, it sucked haha
One of the guys was a DARE officer and he recognized me eventually. I had a year and a half prior spoke at a DARE graduation he was a part of, I was the keynote speaker. Before hand I smoked a joint with MY DARE OFFICER from when I had DARE. Sorry I got off on a tangent there. I do that, especially when I smoke lol
I don't think smoking occasionaly out of a tinfoil bowl is going to give me Alzheimer's Disease. Maybe if I smoked Foil balled up in a pop can bowl, 
I plan on getting Some kind of easy adaptable plastic slide eventually. 

In highschool my friends and I took these faucets from the school, and hooked hoses to them, and made a chamber for all the smoke to gather, and each faucet part had a lever to closer or open the path, it was sweeet! haha


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to make gravity bongs all the time
i alos would make a lung
cut the bottom of a 2L bottle and then attach a bag. i used bread bags.
it looks similar to the gravity bong but instead of water pulling th smoke in you use the bag its pretty cool


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 16, 2009)

AH!Charlie said:
			
		

> Sorry. I will make sure to upload the photos here.
> My bad.
> And Yes, although you may not care, I am almost 21. I look young I know.
> I grew a bear for a while to fight it, but that didnt help all that much. haha
> ...


 
Easiest thing to do is look at cheap metal pipes at your local headshop, or even a bowl, melt a hole and get it in there and create a seal. And tadah. No more aluminum foil.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I used to always have a gravity bong. Haven't smoked out of anything homemade except a joint in a long time though.




this design you showed..  well  my was better... 

use the 3 liter bottle.. cut the top off..  use 2 liter bottle.. cut the bottom off..  now you got a best gravity bong....


this is to anyone of this community to use!! .. and enjoy


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> I used to make gravity bongs all the time
> i alos would make a lung
> cut the bottom of a 2L bottle and then attach a bag. i used bread bags.
> it looks similar to the gravity bong but instead of water pulling th smoke in you use the bag its pretty cool




yes  I love that one..  everybody should try...

but  after 2 days old of using it..  its better to clean with hazel.. or make new one...  it does taste bad.. after using it often... better to make new one everytime it get bad..  that's is one of my good 2 cents..  glad you know it also..:hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i know what your saying 
my buddy who showed this to me had the same bag for like months till it was black


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 16, 2009)

cut an "L" shaped tunnel in an apple, get a screen out of a faucet.


emergency pipe.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 17, 2009)

any 600ml or bout ,melt hole ,insert garden hose on angle and use a cone hand shaped outta soap stone .cone will last you a lifetime and use surf wax if any leaks round hose .can be done in couple of minutes use once or 50 times ,just throw it when gets gunky and costs stuff all


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

l





> ol ironic.. i've read marijuana helps with alzheimer's..
> causing and preventing.. all with 1 toke



LOL, I had posted about marijuana helping to prevent Alzheimer's, not sure what the monkeys were smoking out of the aluminum foil, I think even if it didn't do any harm I'd still stick to my glass pieces.


----------



## AH!Charlie (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh right on man. I got screens from the hardware store, like for faucets. Just made an apple one. 
Drilled holes in the apple so it was like perfect. 
Thank you Johnny Appleseed!  
And I took a mag light flash lite as a slide, and a 20oz bottle, great mini water bong. Some fun easy stuff.
Made a mini gravity, it was the bottom of a Gatorade bottle, cut off, and the top of a bottle of soda, with a slide from an actual bong cut through the cap, it was killer.

Thanks for the help guys. And the ideas. 
I love bong construction. And naming them haha


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

My buddy still has a light bulb vaporizer, lol, he loves it.


----------



## groworganic (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the apple method when i can't get to blunts or papers.  Gives your smoke a nice fruity taste.


----------



## AH!Charlie (Jan 18, 2009)

groworganic said:
			
		

> I love the apple method when i can't get to blunts or papers.  Gives your smoke a nice fruity taste.



Oh fasho dude. Its tasty.
I did the bread back gravity bong last night, but I made it with a Welches Juice bottle and a zip lock bag. I cut a hole in the cap and put the same mag light from that water bong. Its pretty sweet. Its hard to light by yourself. haha But it fills up sooo nicely.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 18, 2009)

lol yep easiest thing to do is hold the plastic bottle between your legs light with one hand pull with the other


----------

